#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Adopting my own daughter

## peterpan

I want to take my daughters back with me, problem is that one is My Mia Nois daughter, who has agreed after much shedding of tears that it would be the best thing for her.
 I have a cousin, never married, is very well off and is a very kind and caring soul and would be a great parent for her.
. So Presumably my wife and I would have adopt the baby or gt guardianship over her even though she is my biological child and I am named on the birth certificate I would need to prove that we had legal custody over the child. Anyone had relevant experience of doing this?

----------


## Little Chuchok

If you are going back to NZ, you have to get the relevent government dept to approve etc.

here is the web site.

Intercountry adoption

----------


## peterpan

LC, Looked at everything I can find on the web but all relates to intercounrty full adoptions, what I need to do is somehow get full guardianship over my own daughter inside Thailand. Mind you all this crap is getting too much for me, I might just go to Pattaya and jump off a fucking balcony.

----------


## Little Chuchok

I gave that link before engaging brain.You should have no trouble bringing her to NZ, because you are the father.First thing would be to get her a NZ passport and go from there.As for the legalities etc, I have no idea.There must be a Thai government department that knows about these things???

Second thoughts...Why do you need to adopt??You are already the parent.To leave the country, you do need some form of documentation.from what I understand it is something like a statutory dec that the mother has to sign etc.

A decent lawyer should be able to help you out.

----------


## peterpan

LC, Just feel for me in My embarrassment going in cap in hand to the embassy saying, here are my two daughters 4 & 2 years old with wifey and this is my 9 month old daughter with another mother. You could just imagine the conversation amongst the embassy girls over the lunch table.
Dirty Old Cvnt somebody should cut his cock off ! Yea, typical over the hill sex pat, Off with his dick!

----------


## Little Chuchok

fcuk em.you are not the first bloke with children outside of their marriage and you won't be the last.

----------


## man with no head

Right on.

----------


## peterpan

No one with any experience EH ? well i might just have to go to TV, they are a lot more worldly wise there :thrashi:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Good luck with the adoption, and best of luck in entering Thaivisa..

----------


## dirtydog

Under UK laws, the child takes the nationality of the mother for unmarried couples, to adopt your own child is a 2 to 3 year process, best off getting her a Thai passport and a letter from the mother saying you can take her to NZ, thats assuming laws are similar between UK and NZ.

----------


## hillbilly

PP, good luck! But if your embassy is like the US embassy it aint gonna happen.

Been there, bought the t-shirt...

----------


## peterpan

Today I took the bull by the horns so to speak and gave Mia luang, Mia Noi's phone number and said you two sort it out. Well it seems they hit it off, great conversation, although I did get a bit of a kick when she heard I spent the night with Mia Noi when #2 baby was being born.It seems that if we go to the Mia noi's Local amphur office they will assign all rights to baby #3 to my wife and I  and give me the paper to prove it.

----------


## Rigger

> Well it seems they hit it off


Should see if can get the mia noi to come with you to Kiwi land too
You would be the talk of the town with two younger Thai ladys living with you  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

^ hehe - great idea! does NZ let you sponsor 2 wives g/f's at once ?

----------


## kingwilly

are u planning on leaving ??

----------

